# 1:24th and 1:25th engines?



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Group,
I know there are a few places you can get strictly models of car motors, from Ross Gibson, and then a few others I just recently found out about (Remember, I'm just getting back into model cars from a 15 year absence or longer!) 

But with that, I've been modeling 1:87th Trains for a LONG time. And with that, I've found they offer all sorts of details, on any one part, of any one locomotive, or car, no matter what the year or era. 

WELL, this is what I'm getting at, why not with models too? Say you want to build a model car, after the real thing that you know someone has, or even you have. BUT the model doesn't come with the right motor.....You buy a Gibson, OR a cheaper version, paint and decal it up to the point that you notice, the motors valve cover(s) aren't the same as the those on your real car, how do you make that happen?

See? 

I'm a modeler to be very detail orientated and make things as close as close as I can....Specially, when doing models of specific cars I've known, or in a case have had.

I also like the variety as well....Granted, because of my Model Railroading experience, I'm known to set out and make my own detail parts, and would do the same with car models, I'm just wondering of there might be a few companies to offer just details, NOT complete sub-assemblies as well? Say valve covers, intakes, headers, exhaust manifolds, carburetors, Air Cleaners, Heads, Transmissions, Auto/Standard, and the different types, ETC. See?

A LOT of choices just in the engine and transmission catergory, I haven't even gone into the suspension, brakes (IF they'd fit) ummmm differential(s) Rims, tires, old to new, original to custom, Heck, even some made from Aluminum if nothing else.....

I can look at this in a multitude of ways....

So that's what I'm asking, why is there so little as "add-on" details, or am I not looking hard enough or????????


----------



## excrewchief (May 6, 2015)

There are some I myself am getting into the making of parts now it takes time and it really hard finding out what everybody wants. But it is happening .


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

What about these guys?

http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/default.asp


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah and you can also just buy another kit to rob parts from. A $15 or $20 kit is still cost effective. A lot of AMT kits come with two or three different engines.


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, there are definitely not as many places to get model car parts as there are
for military or railroad type projects. There are some out there though- in 
addition to Model Car Garage (which has already been mentioned), there are
websites that deal mostly with resin parts. Here are some that I have found :

http://www.speedcityresin.com/
http://www.compresins.com/
http://www.reliableresin.com/
http://earlyyearsresin.webs.com/

The following link has some pretty cool 3D printed parts- such as door handles,
carbs & wheels. They also have a nice selection of both resin & rubber tires.

http://www.fireballmodels.info/

I'm sure there are other places also- I just have not found them yet.

-David


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks David! I know of a couple you posted since I've made my original posting.

HOWEVER, since then, I've began making my own resin parts (Which was the original reason for making this thread)

I have to say, with a little research, you'll find more. AGAIN, not as many as other hobbies as mentioned, but, they are out there if you look......


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm amazed and delighted by what's out there and the enthusiasm of folks like you Hemi! I'm not an engine guy, but the sheer amount of options for detailing is very attractive and makes me want to learn more!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Bradley,
I hear ya! SADLY however all my modeling has come to a screechin' haul due to an accident I was in on July 3rd...... BUT once healed up I'll be back!

But, anyway, Thank you! (I do have things on hand if you have an interest)


----------

